# Do you have a "prepper room" to store your preps?



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

I keep seeing pictures online of people who keep most of their supplies in a room or a basement on shelving. This looks pretty much uniform for the most part and made me wonder if everyone does something similar. Obviously there are some things that you can't fit in such places but I am referring to ammo, food, water, medical supplies, etc... It is actually interesting to see some of the pictures of people's preps too.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

My stores are split between the house & storm shelter.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I can relate, but, best to not have all your eggs in one basket.jmho. To the OP.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

I finished our basement............half of it is my "man cave", and the other half is our prepper storage room.

We purchased several metal filing cabinets of various sizes and configurations, and they are GREAT for storing prepper "stuff", especially ammo and home-canned food. They also make great Farraday cages.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

IN my basement... I figure if the house burns down it does not matter what room it is in

and I do not plan on leaving...


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Because of a recent Coupling trip - I have 80 cans of tomato soup and 20 chicken noodle and 50 jugs apple juice...


----------



## Sarahwalker (Mar 3, 2015)

It's best to split the supplies wherever your shelters may be.


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> Because of a recent Coupling trip - I have 80 cans of tomato soup and 20 chicken noodle and 50 jugs apple juice...
> 
> View attachment 10297


Thats a nice shelving system. Lets see more pictures! I'll post some tomorrow after I take a few.


----------



## Spice (Dec 21, 2014)

Nope. Stuff is where it makes the most sense. Food with a shelf life of less than a decade is close to or in the kitchen, for easy rotation. Gas and tools in outbuildings. Long-term storage food in the basement. Fish in the pond, fruit trees outside in the ground.  ...and so forth.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

HuntingHawk said:


> My stores are split between the house & storm shelter.


Same set-up we have!


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I also have about 600 pounds of free range deer meat out back


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Something I have recommended to friends especially with smaller vehicles is have a trailer hitch added to it & then get a small enclosed trailer. Leave the trailer packed & ready to go. Something happens to the house you still have emergency supplies. And if you have to bug out just takes minutes to hook up the trailer. Also important is the fact that you can tow more weight then size & weight of inside the vehicle.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

My house has a fair amount of storage but I have not designated any part of it as for preps. Stuff that needs to be temperature controlled is in one area. Stuff that doesn't require temperature control is generally in the attic.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

I have a room in the basement and I use it,

However, there is something to be said about keeping food in a cellar, wood in the woodpile, firearms in the gun safe, bug out gear in a back sack, get home bag in the car, etc.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

We do not have a "bug out" plan.

We have one plan, and it is called "The Alamo", and it has not changed in the 7+ years that we have been prepping. We will defend our "fortress" until the ammo runs out, which means there will be a helluva lot of bloodshed going down.

We have a simple rule, post-WTSHTF.................if somebody enters onto our property, and we don't know them, they will receive a free lead poisoning test, with no waiting.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

PatriotFlamethrower said:


> We do not have a "bug out" plan.
> 
> We have one plan, and it is called "The Alamo", and it has not changed in the 7+ years that we have been prepping. We will defend our "fortress" until the ammo runs out, which means there will be a helluva lot of bloodshed going down.
> 
> We have a simple rule, post-WTSHTF.................if somebody enters onto our property, and we don't know them, they will receive a free lead poisoning test, with no waiting.


So much for that plan if LEOs knock at the door & tell you to evacuate because there is a gas leak, chemical spill, etc. And guess you live in a city or on a lake since there is no concern about wild fires.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

I gotta stash my stuff whare there's room,no basements in the deep south. Apartment living sucks for storage space!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I 've got it covered!


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

We built a room in our cinder block shop. It's 6' wide x 20' long. Built shelves to the ceiling.
Our camping supplies, cooking supplies, water, medical supplies, food, some ammo and a couple of guns, etc. are in there.
Still have lots of room.
The rest is in the house. We did split up medical, ammo, guns, and food.
Our tools are always in use, so, that could be a problem if we had to hunt them down in a hurry.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

No set storage room but spread through the house (mostly in closets). Not for security so much but because it allows me to keep the entire house clear and open for being lived in. I do need a fuel shed just to keep the diesel and gas away from the main buildings; something I hope to get this year. A little 6' shed out back just for fuel.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

No designated set room as the wife and I are in an apartment and space is limited. However I do have a shelf in one of our closets and a spot for my external frame backpack that has a lot of stuff in it. Other than that food is in the pantry and fridge, and my water stores are where I can find room for them. When we get into looking into a house a lot of storage space is a priority for both of us.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Much of the preps have just become a part of everyday life. Yes there are places where items are stock piled. A large room that's was built as a gun vault when the house was built now is a storage room for long term food and other items . It also serves as highest level shelter for Tornados.


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

Yes, we have a "prep room." We keep +\- 6 months of food and water at the house. Everything "Prep" related is stored in there (guns, ammo, food, some water, medical.....) We keep the rest of the water stashed where ever we can seem to fit a blue barrel. The rest is stored at the BOL.

My 6 year old son calls it "The Grocery Store" LMAO


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

PatriotFlamethrower said:


> We do not have a "bug out" plan.
> 
> We have one plan, and it is called "The Alamo", and it has not changed in the 7+ years that we have been prepping. We will defend our "fortress" until the ammo runs out, which means there will be a helluva lot of bloodshed going down.
> 
> We have a simple rule, post-WTSHTF.................if somebody enters onto our property, and we don't know them, they will receive a free lead poisoning test, with no waiting.


I was with you right up to the end...however - your statement ".if somebody enters onto our property, and we don't know them, they will receive a free lead poisoning test, with no waiting."

You friend are why preppers have a bad name and bad image--- a zero tolerance like yours will get you killed pretty quickly and frankly - offering a peanut butter and jelly sandwich and a firm warning to never return would serve you better but everybody is a combat commando on the Internet...

I hope no family happens to get lost and wonders onto your property...

I am more of a John wayne


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> I was with you right up to the end...however - your statement ".if somebody enters onto our property, and we don't know them, they will receive a free lead poisoning test, with no waiting."
> 
> You friend are why preppers have a bad name and bad image--- a zero tolerance like yours will get you killed pretty quickly and frankly - offering a peanut butter and jelly sandwich and a firm warning to never return would serve you better but everybody is a combat commando on the Internet...
> 
> ...


 People that don't belong there will be a tough call. We must hang on to our Humanity while at the same time not fall victim to others. Just as dealing with people in combat , you want to treat the people with respect play by the rules, but drop your guard and IED gets carried in or someone opens fire. 
The boys in the hood will have no problem taking everything you have and killing you . Heck they do that now .


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Stock areas?
Spare bedroom, plus wife has two sheds, plus a feed shed for animal feed, plus I have a barn and shop building.
Got it covered.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

From some place near the front door, to some place near the back door and every where in between.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Spice said:


> Nope. Stuff is where it makes the most sense. Food with a shelf life of less than a decade is close to or in the kitchen, for easy rotation. Gas and tools in outbuildings. Long-term storage food in the basement. Fish in the pond, fruit trees outside in the ground.  ...and so forth.


Ditto minus the basement. I also have water containers and cases of bottled water strategically hidden throughout the house and garage.


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

NO MORE! We had a large closet down stairs that we store our freeze dry food and anything that needs temperature control but that’s full now. The storage building for paper goods and other things is also full. The guns are in the safe and that ammo is in the powder room. Fish are in the river, squirrels are in the trees, deer are in the forest, water is in the holding pond and the bad guys are in my sights. Where’re good to go!

As for as most of my prepping needs we have it covered. Now reevaluating and plugging holes.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

As was already stated, in the south basements are pretty unusual to have. We have one room dedicated to food stores and preps that need a constant temperature. Equipment is pretty much out in one corner of the garage. While I have no plans to bug out, I know the possibility may present itself. 80% of my preps are stored in Rubbermaid tubs so we can load the car as quickly as possible.


----------



## shooter (Dec 25, 2012)

some is in my basement, some in a guest room, some in the kitchen some in a storage bin in my yard. It depending on what it is I keep it where its best access for me.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

I just purchased 8 bookcases from a local school auction.

it gives me another 15feet(5x3ft) x 8bookcases = 120feet of pantry space for my storage room.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

PatriotFlamethrower said:


> We do not have a "bug out" plan.
> 
> We have one plan, and it is called "The Alamo", and it has not changed in the 7+ years that we have been prepping. We will defend our "fortress" until the ammo runs out, which means there will be a helluva lot of bloodshed going down.
> 
> We have a simple rule, post-WTSHTF.................if somebody enters onto our property, and we don't know them, they will receive a free lead poisoning test, with no waiting.


This is our plan also. A few years ago we had an addition added to the house, Concrete floor, block walls, and stucco . It is 15'x15' walls lined with shelving, well stocked. we have high impact windows and heavy duty aluminum shutters for the doors. Bring it on, we're ready.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

I don't have preps. I have stuff for everyday life. And as such, preps are throughout the house where it's useful.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

rjd25 said:


> I keep seeing pictures online of people who keep most of their supplies in a room or a basement on shelving. This looks pretty much uniform for the most part and made me wonder if everyone does something similar. Obviously there are some things that you can't fit in such places but I am referring to ammo, food, water, medical supplies, etc... It is actually interesting to see some of the pictures of people's preps too.


We have a pepper shack in the back yard. Its about 9x9. Sarted life as a well built playhouse for yup chillins for the previous home owner. Got itself wired..insulated and turned into the Ponderosa for the now deceased ailing Mother in Law. In fact the blabby grand daughter went to school and told them her great granny lived in the back yard. Now that was sorta funny according the principal and cop who called to verify. The grand dauhter apparently convinced them we had her sleeping in a pup tent. Was used as indoor garden center for a while..wink wink. In addition to where a person can snag a butt in the winter...listen to evil hate filled daytime talk radio it is being filled cans of greens..greeen beans..beanie weenies..tunafish..jars of nasty chopped beef etc. Also have two dorm sized ice boxes in there. Along with the lawn mower etc. I aint leaving my guns in there. I dont even lock the door to it most times. We have a lot of democrats who like to steal stuff running around here.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I keep my weapons and ammo in a bedroom that is air conditioned. I still need to get some food together but I have two freezers chock full of venison. I have a swimming pool with 15000 gallons of fresh water and the requisite purifiers. I am remodeling my basement and will build a room dedicated to food, ammo, guns and camping equipment. I also have a 400 acre BOL.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> We must hang on to our Humanity while at the same time not fall victim to others.


I would like to think my spider sense will be on high

5 guys slowly working their way through the woods outback towards my house will be treaty different then a women and a child walking down the road towards my house...


----------



## ARDon (Feb 27, 2015)

we plan on bugging in as long as we can. 
Our main pantry 



we have roughly about 250 of these Knorr packages packaged up in the red bens on the selves of various flavors

our grab & go totes with 12 4 gal crates of water & food. 

I built a secret room severals yrs back that I have prepper guns & ammo, along with more bulk food in food grade 5 gal buckets w/gamma lids & several cases of bottled water.


more stored food in mylar vacuum sealed
I have food stored @ my BOL 45 minute east of my farm. 








cabin 504 sq ft. sits on 276 acres with river running on the back side all yr round. I built it 10 yrs ago, has a well, electric, & set up for genny also. The same river run on the back side of my farm, so we can float to our BOL on a 10ft jon boat which I have stached on the back side of my property. I keep the bulk of my food here on the farm along with the bulk of my supplies.


----------



## jackmobes (Jan 3, 2014)

1/2 man cave 1/2 prep storage in my bonus room! I see lots of good ideas in this post, I think some altering of my set up will be in order


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

ARDon said:


> we plan on bugging in as long as we can.
> Our main pantry
> 
> 
> ...


Damn fine set up Don!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I would advise anyone storing ammo in their house to keep in mind that some fire departments, if more than a small number rounds cook off in a house fire, may back off and let the structure burn.
I asked both my local volunteer firemen, plus the county firemen, what they do in the case of ammo cooking off and that is what I was told. Everyone out here keeps a few boxes on hand for their hunting rifles/shotguns/handguns so the FD is ready for that.
But since I stock ammo in 28 different calibers and gauges, some sizes by the hundreds, others by the thousands, I keep the great majority out in my barn. Only a few hundred handgun/shotgun/rifle rounds are kept inside.
I'd be willing to bet that if the FD, concerned for their safety, backed off and let your house burn to the ground your insurance very well may not pay off, either. And you will have lost everything. Of course, I did not ask my insurance agent that, I don't want him to know more than necessary.
IF you plan on having several thousand rounds in your house, you MAY want to discretely and casually inquire at your FD for their SOP on the matter.
Just something to think about.


----------



## ARDon (Feb 27, 2015)

Thanks Baglady, I stumbled on this property while hanging yo' yo's on the river. I bought it and built the little cabin on it. Had the well drilled and electric ran to the property, 1000 gal septic tank & leech fields installed. Its located in a very small community less than 100 population. 45 minute float trip, lot shorter driving. I use it as a hunting camp, I float down (55lb trust troller motor with 31 series deep cell) on a 10ft jon boat. I ve launched my bow fishing boat from my farm and bowfished my way their too for gar, carp and catfish (catfish certain times of the legal season to bow fish them). In 4 more yrs it will be paid for (land). 

Like I said I've been doing this for along time and accumulated many things to Sally & I preparedness. I have tweeked my preps and contingency plans so much I do not know if I can re-vamp them anymore.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

So far, I've only taken up one alcove in a side room off of the laundry room. Got some rickety shelving some guy was throwing out, tack welded it back to rigid, and have been using that.
It has worked well, but I am noticing a small issue. It isn't wide enough to have every different type of item visible.
I'm either going to have to consolidate my variation a bit, or figure out a way to divide it up better. I end up stacking things behind other things, and forgetting what I have.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> I was with you right up to the end...however - your statement ".if somebody enters onto our property, and we don't know them, they will receive a free lead poisoning test, with no waiting."
> 
> You friend are why preppers have a bad name and bad image--- a zero tolerance like yours will get you killed pretty quickly and frankly - offering a peanut butter and jelly sandwich and a firm warning to never return would serve you better but everybody is a combat commando on the Internet...
> 
> ...


My statement was a "quick and dirty" reply, and I didn't quite state it correctly.

If somebody we do not know comes onto our property, and we assess them to be threatening.............carrying firearms, hiding behind bushes and trees, etc.................they will be shot on sight.

If somebody we do not know comes onto our property and we assess them as "friendly"............a family group, verbally non-threatening, etc................we will ask them to leave the property immediately.

Once you start feeding your neighbors, or providing food and/or shelter to friendly strangers, THEN you will have permanent guests who won't go away, or word will quickly spread that YOUR home is the place to go for a free handout.

The idea is to DO YOUR PREPPING ON THE DOWN-LOW. The more other people know, the more "guests" you will have showing up at your door WTSHTF. The saying "loose lips sink ships" is absolutely accurate.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> People that don't belong there will be a tough call. We must hang on to our Humanity while at the same time not fall victim to others. Just as dealing with people in combat , you want to treat the people with respect play by the rules, but drop your guard and IED gets carried in or someone opens fire.
> The boys in the hood will have no problem taking everything you have and killing you . Heck they do that now .


Anybody who is going to worry about political correctness and being nice to strangers and sharing and empathy and being humane, may as well start digging their graves.

When people become DESPERATE to survive, desperate for water, desperate for food, desperate for basic medical care, and desperate to keep warm and dry, it doesn't matter how nice and kind and God-fearing they were, or how much integrity and morals they had BEFORE TSHTF.

Desperate people resort to desperate behaviors. The survival instinct for those who did NOT plan ahead, will be the biggest danger to those of us who did.


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

I have been allowed to keep a spare bed room for my beer/army room. Basically its where all my beer brewing supplies and army gear goes... this has also been established as the prep and coupon room. Since coming home with three duffels and my full kit I now have to reconsider on how to organize this room better. The 10yr old though is eye balling this room for herself so I may have to fight her for it... 

How I wish I had easy access to my attic....


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

The beginning - since this photo I've added several pounds more rice, beans, corn meal, AP flour, MRE's and a 275 gal tote of drinking water. food for 5 for 2.5 months right now
I keep the ammo or most of it anyway in a separate location in the house


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I would advise anyone storing ammo in their house to keep in mind that some fire departments, if more than a small number rounds cook off in a house fire, may back off and let the structure burn..


RPD - That is exactly what happened to a co-workers house. When the first couple of rounds cooked off the county FD asked him how much more ammo he had and was it shotgun or rifle. When he told them he had a couple of boxes of shells and brass rifle rounds they all pulled off the fire and let his house burn down to the ground while wetting down his neighbors houses so it didn't spread.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Slab savers aint rational. Good point. I have some horror stories about that. Few rounds popping off in the fire aint never killed anybody. Real close to a Black Cat firecracker.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm fortunate that I have a deep basement on the north side of the house topped by a concrete porch floor 4 inches thick. Most of the food goes there. We call it 'The pantry'. It never tops 55 degrees F, even in the summer. I'll run a dehumidifier there a few hours per day in the hot months. Paper goods are off the floor in case a pipe breaks. Some of the food is inside plastic totes for a quick getaway, like Paraquack does.

Tools, propane, gasoline etc are where they make the most sense, some in locked outbuildings. Ammo is in a steel cabinet at the lowest point in the house where it would cook off last. Weapons that I'm not carrying are everywhere, and where I can put my hands on them quickly.


----------



## haydukeprepper (Apr 28, 2013)

I live in my prepper room. 36 ft fifth wheel. Im running out of room though, may have to get rid of Mrs Hayduke!


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

I have a small closet, my garage and have some small run off in the master bed closet.


----------

